# how would you build a lid or top for this tank ?



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

here is a link to the tank im thinking of ... have the seller down to 650cdn

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accesso ... Z363579264

now how would you go about doing a lid for this monster ?? would you just leave it as is for the first while or should it have something on it asap.... at the moment he has some plastic lids that go across that has a reg flouresecent light ontop.... it a BOYU tank and stand


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

As nice as the tank looks in the pics, I'd go to a glass shop and have them build me a piece with some nice hinges and stoppers so it sits inside if the tank.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

i thought of maybe some plastic or glass peices across the top, and then make a wooden box with small frame inside that the tank top would sit on to hold the wooden top box on, and when feeding or cleaning just remove it .......

or maybe cut two doors to fold up on it so i dont need to remove every time i feed....wood and open water or moisture worrys me a bit as well...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you DIY handy? Maybe you can make a canopy? You would want to make sure what ever lights you get will fit inside....which means get lights first.


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 on either getting glass cut or building your own canopy.

if you're in a rush and want to save considerable time, then go to a glass cutter.

it's really, really cheap!

i got glass cut for 7 tanks ranging from 20gal longs all the way to a 75gal.

it took only half an hour... and each piece ranged in cost from $4 - $9.

at the end of it all, i was able to get a few more bucks knocked off the price and all the lids came out to a combined total of $70 flat for all 7 tanks.

you can then buy the hinges, plastic backs and stick-on handles at an lfs.

just one piece of advice. make sure you take the right measurements and confirm them afterwards. in a previous run to the glass cutter, i quickly typed measurements into my cellphone without realizing a typo.

when i got home, i realized that one of my pieces was 6" too long.  LOL!

good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

garryism said:


> +1 on either getting glass cut or building your own canopy.
> 
> if you're in a rush and want to save considerable time, then go to a glass cutter.
> 
> ...


Well now the seller of this tank, has sold his filter... (Fx5) and still wants his full price ??? He is in markham area , noticed your in toronto as well  I'm 2.5hrs from him... Don't wanna waste my time to drive for something that is missing things for full price now..


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

i used egg crate at $10 for a 4 footer
keeps fishes in simple



Rob1984 said:


> here is a link to the tank im thinking of ... have the seller down to 650cdn
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accesso ... Z363579264
> 
> now how would you go about doing a lid for this monster ?? would you just leave it as is for the first while or should it have something on it asap.... at the moment he has some plastic lids that go across that has a reg flouresecent light ontop.... it a BOYU tank and stand


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Well now the seller of this tank, has sold his filter... (Fx5) and still wants his full price ??? He is in markham area , noticed your in toronto as well  I'm 2.5hrs from him... Don't wanna waste my time to drive for something that is missing things for full price now..


sorry to hear about the deal going sour. i can't believe how the guy won't knock off $200-$250 from the price after selling the fx5!

definitely not worth the 2.5hr drive!

i'm sure you'll find something else... and maybe something even better.

good luck!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

garryism said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Well now the seller of this tank, has sold his filter... (Fx5) and still wants his full price ??? He is in markham area , noticed your in toronto as well  I'm 2.5hrs from him... Don't wanna waste my time to drive for something that is missing things for full price now..
> ...


ya sure does suck, i actually found this one in barrie http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessor ... Z347524580

suppose to be picking it on this weekend for 800


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> ya sure does suck, i actually found this one in barrie http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessor ... Z347524580
> 
> suppose to be picking it on this weekend for 800


looks great! congrats on the great find!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

garryism said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ya sure does suck, i actually found this one in barrie http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessor ... Z347524580
> ...


Just gotta pick it up hahaha....... Ya think it a good deal for 800 bones ?


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

I didnt read all the posts as i thought that the first 5 posts were in the way wrong directions.
Heres how you do it.

1. Cut 2 pieces of plexiglass (acrylic/perspex/plastic panes) One clear, One dark.
2. Make sure that the clear plate fits the size of your lights and that the dark one covers the rest
3. Connect the glass with Two hinges, one on each end.
4. Now you are done, you have a tank lid that is closed, doesnt leech, absorbs light upwards and boost light downwards.

Any futher questions, please shoot a question in my topic:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=243882

I am trying to minimize the creating of new topics to have a multi-question thread, like the chat but in slowmotion cuz *** seen a couple of actually good questions not being answered proberly! I will assist you in the best way i can, and if i cant, i bet you a 100 bucks someone else on the forum can!


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

@123vb123

i've just re-read all of the posts and you are correct in the answer provided.

i guess sometimes, we jump at giving an answer without realizing the true intent of the question.

the question was asking how one would build a cover/lid for a tank.

rather than giving instructions, most of us gave suggestion on material or the type of cover/lid to build. LOL!

you've provided great instructions as the most appropriate advice to the question.

kudos!



123vb123 said:


> I didnt read all the posts as i thought that the first 5 posts were in the way wrong directions.
> Heres how you do it.
> 
> 1. Cut 2 pieces of plexiglass (acrylic/perspex/plastic panes) One clear, One dark.
> ...


----------



## ryencok3 (Feb 25, 2012)

I dont know if you noticed or not but it looks like that guy has dropped his price to 550. Now that is a pretty good price well for around here anyways  But I dont know if you can get better deals out east or not


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ryencok3 said:


> I dont know if you noticed or not but it looks like that guy has dropped his price to 550. Now that is a pretty good price well for around here anyways  But I dont know if you can get better deals out east or not


Well I actually passed on this deal due to him selling his fx5, got a better deal, take a look for my thread in tank setup where I asked where to place everything for a 130g tank


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

garryism said:


> @123vb123
> 
> you've provided great instructions as the most appropriate advice to the question.
> 
> kudos!


Thank you!


----------

